# HSS1132ATD - anyone still waiting?



## cprstn54 (Feb 19, 2014)

Ordered mine from Acme Tools in early September. When I call looking for it I get a promise to investigate and to call back but they never do. When I follow up I get inconsistent explanations, making it appear that they are just making up excuses to get off the phone.

Anyone else still waiting?

Ken C


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Acme tools...? Did the guy have long ears and fangs! lol


----------



## charley95 (Feb 10, 2014)

I would cancel my order and go elsewhere. That's too long of a wait.


----------



## S_trangeBrew (Jan 12, 2016)

cprstn54 said:


> Ordered mine from Acme Tools in early September. When I call looking for it I get a promise to investigate and to call back but they never do. When I follow up I get inconsistent explanations, making it appear that they are just making up excuses to get off the phone.
> 
> Anyone else still waiting?
> 
> Ken C



What's the closest big city and zip code? Just put the zip code in here and select snowblowers from the drop down menu and check off sales and service: Honda Power Equipment - Find a dealer

You want to get a place that sells AND services this stuff, they will probably be more responsive. That Acme Tools place looks like a store that deals with a bunch of stuff and a Honda 2-stage is a special order... and special orders get bumped to the bottom of the pile.

I got my HSS1332ATD from a dealer who does only power equipment (John Deere, Honda, Ariens, Stihl) and they called me when it was gassed and ready to go and delivered to my driveway after I paid for it.

Find a place like that.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Call Honda and ask them about your machine. Honda Power Equipment - Contact Us


I know what we were thinking when we saw "Acme Tools" but they are real:









Acme tools: Power Tools, Woodworking Tools, Cordless Tools from DeWalt, Makita, Milwaukee and others at AcmeTools.com


----------



## ZOMGVTEK (Sep 25, 2014)

A local place has one sitting out on the lot.


----------



## cprstn54 (Feb 19, 2014)

S_trangeBrew said:


> You want to get a place that sells AND services this stuff, they will probably be more responsive. That Acme Tools place looks like a store that deals with a bunch of stuff and a Honda 2-stage is a special order... and special orders get bumped to the bottom of the pile.
> Find a place like that.


Acme Tools is a Honda dealer and servicer, probably the biggest in the USA. At one point they told me they had eight HSS1332ATD's on order.

Ken C


----------



## mishkaya (Oct 25, 2015)

I have an Acme tools store just a few blocks from my house. When I decided to purchase an HSS1332, I inquired with them first as they were so close. I was told that the Honda two stage blowers were speial order only, and that they did not know when to expect delivery. This was mid October last year. I decided to order from a local dealer who had two units allocated to him. In spite of that, the snow blower was not delivered until the first week in January...
According to [email protected], production of these machines has now ceased. Sadly, my guess is you will not be getting your machine this season...


----------



## mikeinri (Mar 16, 2015)

Waiting? Yes, I'm waiting at least until next year before I upgrade from my HS1332TAS, don't want to be a beta user, too many crazy stories here...

Mike


----------



## cprstn54 (Feb 19, 2014)

cprstn54 said:


> Anyone else still waiting?
> Ken C


Just notified that they are shipping it today (2/2/16) and that the delay was due to Honda additional QC efforts at the factory after completion of the units.

Ken C


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

mikeinri said:


> Waiting? Yes, I'm waiting at least until next year before I upgrade from my HS1332TAS, don't want to be a beta user, too many crazy stories here...
> Mike


I don't blame you one bit. Too long a story, but I had to either buy one last Fall, or wait at least a few more years. I'm jumping in full beta..."No choice? _No choice, pal_" (from Blade Runner). 

My first snow blower - and only one for 24 years - first generation hydrostatic Honda, HS828TAS has worked out really well. That was another beta for me. I had an HS80 on layaway at my local dealer when I came in to make my last payment of 6, I saw they had the "New for 1991" hydrostatic 8HP blower. For $100 more, I went home with...yep, a beta. Guess I'm a beta guy. Too bad I didn't get any freebies out of it  ...hopefully not a sucka! So far so good though.


----------



## S_trangeBrew (Jan 12, 2016)

mikeinri said:


> Waiting? Yes, I'm waiting at least until next year before I upgrade from my HS1332TAS, don't want to be a beta user, too many crazy stories here...
> 
> Mike


Smart guy!

But I really wanted one this year, so I'm "beta-testing" for you. 

4 hours of use in, no issues to report. My only complaint is a sore left hand from holding the drive lever down. Maybe they will put a weaker spring in that next year. Remember to thank me.

Make sure you get the one with the hour meter and the Auger Protection System. I'm definitely adding an hourmeter to all my small engines, they really help with service intervals.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

jrom said:


> Too bad I didn't get any freebies out of it


Never say never. Drop me a PM with a ship-to address...I have a Super-Fun-Honda-Prize-Pak® with your name on it.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

Thanks Robert!

*It wouldn't happen to be a 1969 cb750 k0 prototype - last one of the original 4 would it?  
If the eBay winning bid is accurate and it went through, that baby went for US $148,100.00!

eBay auction: 1969 Honda CB | eBay 
Story: 1969 cb750 k0 prototype last one of the orignal 4 – MotorcyclePPF.com

Oh how I miss my CB750.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

^^ Ahhhhh, speaking of bikes, my first bike was a 1997 Honda CG125, bought new and parked it next to my bed for 6 months before I was able to legally register it, lol; I miss that thing.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

^^^ That's a great story! I had to think it through a bit, but I realize I bought a 1975 Honda 350 XL in 1976 when I was only 17 (about ready to turn 18) and still living at home...family of 9 (with 2 grandparents). If my mom and dad would have let me, I'm sure I would have parked it in my room...if I could have gotten it in 

In 1977 I bought a 1975 CB750 with 400 miles on it for $1,400.00...do I ever miss that bike. I kept it until I got married...my wife somehow convinced me to sell it. I love my wife with all my heart, but I still scratch my head about that one.

Since you do such good work and you like modding, you may get a kick out of this little custom. A 1977 CT70 DAX. We knew them as the Trail 70, but this is a sweetheart:

1977 Honda CT70 Dax | Pipeburn.com


----------



## small batch (Feb 1, 2016)

I just ordered my Honda HSS724AATD from ACME Tools. I did try locally at first but was told they could not order any new Honda's until next season. So I shopped Google and found ACME Tools had this unit available. I ordered it last week and it will be waiting for my at my father-in-laws house when I get off work. He mentioned that he was going to test it out for me before I can get there. lol 

FYI I ordered it in the evening on 1/27, 5 business days to get to me. :icon-woo:


----------



## mikeinri (Mar 16, 2015)

S_trangeBrew said:


> Smart guy!
> 
> But I really wanted one this year, so I'm "beta-testing" for you.
> 
> ...


Well, I went full-boat on this one, so I wouldn't settle for less than top of the line on the next one!

Most people would probably think I'm nuts for event thinking about trading in a 3-year-old Honda blower, especially with this unusually dry winter!

Mike


----------

